# Anyone here use earphones/headphones?



## Ian (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

As some of you may know I do a lot of buying and selling of Electricals from China. I'm getting in some really nice specs at the more, particularly the Sennheiser CX500, and the best of all, Bose QuietComfort 2 headphones (just immense).

If anyone is interested in buying any and vastly cheaper than trade prices, let me know.

For those who do listen to music, what headphones/earphones are you currently using?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 22, 2008)

im using these.. http://www.corpteluk.com/Headsets/Over_The...imedia_Headset/


----------



## Giosan (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm listening to music every day when I'm out of the house, using http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/headphones/22...s+SBC+HP430.htm headphones. Not _that_ expensive but they're awesome!


----------



## Ian (Jan 23, 2008)

Giosan, those Phillips are fantastic I agree, I had a pair before I got my Bose. Really not to expensive either.

Haven't listened to those Senn's Scott, they any good?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 23, 2008)

Ian said:


> Haven't listened to those Senn's Scott, they any good?


###### hot..they should be for the price..amazing set of headphones and the mic is 2nd to none.perfect


----------



## idolomantis in scool -.- (Jan 23, 2008)

i use the ones what as scott  perfect things


----------



## jingjing2116 (Oct 18, 2010)

hot..they should be for the price..amazing set http://www.eluxuryc-shop.com/ of headphones and the mic is 2nd to none.perfect


----------

